#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Como olhar uptime do Huawei rtn910.

## EdgarPisoler

Boa noite pessoal!
Bom. Tenho um enlace com o Huawei rtn910 em atuação a um ano já, nunca havia me dado problema, rádio muito estável, mas hoje ele sofreu duas quedas , um dos rádios parou de pingar e o tráfego foi a zero, sou relativamente novo em relação a confirmação desse rádio, uso o software lct 2000 para acesso dos dos mesmos, gostaria de saber se esse software tem algum relatório do que pode ter sido a causa da queda,onde posso olhar o uptime do rádio, se o enlace desconectou,ou se a porta gbic parou de trafegar. Alguém sabe a respeito dessa dúvida?

----------

